# how to use a dovetail jig?



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

hello i bought a dovetail jig about a year ago and could not find out how to use it  my uncle looked and he didnt know either, is there a video anywhere of someone using one or maybe setting one up? or if someone can explain that would be great.
jeff


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

also where can i buy the jig bob and rick used in the episode #1213 Angle Tray? the angle tray is the last one in this link http://www.routerworkshop.com/series_1200.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff 

You didn't say what kind of dovetail jig you have but most are the same setup more or less..
See the links below

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.PDF
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/manuals.taf?f=form&ItemID=34102

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--&product=PA079


Just a note*** I have about 8 types of dovetail jigs so if this is not the one you have pls. just say so and I will try and help you with the one you have.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the reply, well i had this one, i eventually took it back since there was no need for a un-used tool
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102
I am open to buying a different i know its a cheap one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

unlimitedwoodworker said:


> thanks for the reply, well i had this one, i eventually took it back since there was no need for a un-used tool
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102
> I am open to buying a different i know its a cheap one.


Jeff, I have what looks like an identical dovetail jig and like all of them it takes a 
fair amount of practice to master it's use. Watching demonstrations is the way to go. There are four adjustments to make, three of them critical:
1....Position of the comb
2....The offset side stops
3....The fence position, so long as it is parallel it isn't critical
4....This is the height of the cutter, remember the motto, heighten to tighten
and lower to loosen
As has been mentioned by other members, slow down, learn to walk before you run, don't forget that most of us on this forum have been dabbling with woodwork since well before you were a twinkle in you're mothers' eye, but don't lose you're enthusiasm!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Jeff, When I was looking for a DT jig, I passed on the HF model. Because the manual(which can be downloaded from the link you provided)was way to confusing. I now have a Porter Cable 4210,which has great instructions. So I'm sure I could easily use HF one after learning on another one. Heres a video from Rockler using theres. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

Just one more DT jig I recommend this one is so easy anyone with a router table can do it on the 1st try,,,,they come with all you need at the right price....

You can use the plunge router or the hand held router but I do recommend the router table because it so quick and easy, just pop in the dovetail bit and do all the parts that need the dovetail sockets then pop in the 3/8" bit and do the pins on the other parts 

Pins & Tails Through Dovetail Templates
They come with everything you need. 
Part #6412 or the #6413
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html


-----------


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Jeff, I have what looks like an identical dovetail jig . . .


I do too -- and interestingly enough -- I bought mine at ROCKLER.

Went in looking for a keyhole bit -- happened in in the middle of a demo of their "Complete Dovetail Jig" (the gray one in the video).
I asked the presentor for suggestions on a less expensive option for light sporadic use -- and he suggested this one on sale for $49 -- which I wound up buying.

I DID have to read their instructions CLOSELY (and reread them) but -- 
I found IF I did exactly what they said -
- the results were exactly as predicted.
And this was the FIRST time I had ever TOUCHED a dovetail jig.

Rockler did come out with some revised (better illustrated) instructions which you can download. So -- if anyone bought/buys the HF unit and wants better instructions -- you might try the Rockler site.

From what I can see -- the only functional difference between this one and the more expensive one is that on mine the templates screw down where on the more expensive one they slide on and tighten with knobs. That makes it a lot easier to switch templates. 

Like I said - its the only one I have ever used - so I may not know enough to know why I shouldn't like it  but -- for now -- I am well pleased.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I have one of the HF type ones and they are almost the same as the Rockler they are great dovetail machine but only if you tweak the jig just a bit,,,  because the parts are made to adjustable and do get out of wack by just a bit, it's hard to keep them making the joints the same every time without the tweaks, the tweak blocks you will see in the snapshots do this very well but the real key is to have ONE small router setup just for the dovetail jig...and only use that router with the same guide all the time...this is because the router stop on the jig is a real key, it keeps the bit from going to keep.

It takes almost no power at all to put in dovetails just a nice new dovetail bit...

http://www.routerforums.com/26336-post9.html


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here this what helped me set up my dovetail jointer got this from grizzly it is in pdf format. I bought the exact same model from harbor freight. I could not find the instructions there on how to set it up but this one does somewhat. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## Dave2 (Mar 29, 2007)

As some one else has stated it all depends on the fixture. I have two and have used several and all work completely different. The one I like the most is a Porter Cable. It is absolutely great to work with. I read the manual and made my fist dove tail in about 30 minutes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Here this what helped me set up my dovetail jointer got this from grizzly it is in pdf format. I bought the exact same model from harbor freight. I could not find the instructions there on how to set it up but this one does somewhat. Hope it helps you out.



Glenmore, my dovetail jig is identical to the one in the pdf, now instead of a single folded page of instructions that came with it I have a perfect 23 page manual, thanks for that .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You need to take a look at the Griffin dovetail jig and the Katie Jig dovetail jigs, all you need is one page manual.   

1. install dovetail bit in router table.
2. clamp board in the jig.
3. set the dovetail bit height (same as the board thicknest) also works for blind dovetail...
4. cut dovetails 
5. remove dovetail bit install standard bit
6. set bit height to cut slots (same as the board thicknest)

7. check for fit ,your done  ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those jigs sound great Bob, have you any pics. of them. I couldn't find them when I tried a Google search.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I think you could Goggle it if I could spell  

Corey and Bob H. have the Grifkins dovetail jig and I have Katie dovetail jig I have posted pictures of my many times Corey has also I don't think Bob H, has but if you click on the view item you will see the pictures...  

I should NOTE***the two in the last picture(the two up front) are MLCS type and are about 1/5 the price of the Griffin and the Katie ....  and work the same way...

http://www.gifkins.com.au/
http://katiejig.com/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

================



harrysin said:


> Those jigs sound great Bob, have you any pics. of them. I couldn't find them when I tried a Google search.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks but ill have to go the cheapest way because of my budjet, i'll have to get the one bob uses on the angle tray issue.
Jeff


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info. Bob, the Gifkins is far too expensive and I don't like all the clamps that are required for the Katie. What about the Oak Park one, it seems so simple, I'm sure you must have used it. I'm beginning to think "simple is best" talk about brainwashing!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

If you can muster the votes to win the contest, all you will need is a couple of 1/4" dovetail bits and you are in business, of course you must beat Bj first


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The Katie doesn't come with the clamp(s) the norm, I made my own I just didn't like using the hand normal clamp that's needed for both the Katie and the Grifkin dovetail jigs...you don't need to use the clamps but it's a safe way to use the jigs...the Katie has handles on both ends but I didn't care for them just a bit lame.....

The Oak-Park jigs are OK but I didn't like using a 3/16" bit and the brass setup pin that only works on the Oak-Park plates but one can drill the hole in the stantard router plate but it needs to be dead on for the jig to work right...
Oak-Park router systems ,, and they are about the same price as the others (Grifkins and the Katie) that's why I like the MLCS at about 1/5 the price...I guess it comes down how many dovetails you put it your projects...I also like the Through Dovetail type they hold very well over the blind dovetail type, they can put in with almost no math, just camp and put the dovetails in and your done...the brass guides or the bearning on the bit do all the work more or less......  no ruler needed 


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-&product=SEZ30345

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-&product=EZL0444


http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-


============









harrysin said:


> Thanks for that info. Bob, the Gifkins is far too expensive and I don't like all the clamps that are required for the Katie. What about the Oak Park one, it seems so simple, I'm sure you must have used it. I'm beginning to think "simple is best" talk about brainwashing!


----------

